# Wisconsin engine with NO compression in a cylinder????



## mwm (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a Vermeer 630B with a Wisconsin W4-1770 engine. It blew off the oil filler cap and the dip stick. Good bit of blue smoke coming out of the oil filler tube when under pressure. I checked the compression and I have about 100 lbs on 3 of the cylinders, but one has NO-ZERO-NADDA compression. What is the most likely cause of this? Will I have to go into the lower end of the motor to fix it?

As always, thanks!!!!


----------



## Tekko (Jul 8, 2007)

Sounds like your piston rings took a vacation, or maybe the entire piston disintegrated.

If possible, take the faulty cylinders top of and do some inspection.


----------



## gene1605 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi MwM
Before you epen up the engine check for stuck valves on the bad cylender you should be able to see them thru the sparkplug hole, if stuck use wd40 and a small drift and tap litely , you may have to do this a time or two before it frees up. Its best to let these engins idle before stoping.
Grampa


----------



## mwm (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Tekko and gene1605! I have to admit it was kind of funny when the oil cap blew off. I started looking around on the ground and about 4 or 5 seconds later it landed about 50 feet away! It must have gone WAY up there!


----------



## TDunk (Jul 9, 2007)

If the crankcase had enough pressure in it to blow your oil cap 50 feet away you have some major problems. I just got done rebuilding a Wisconsin V465D to put on E-bay (probably the same as what your calling a V4-177O) If it has the "snap" on vavle covers, it's real easy to make sure the valves work, and to get the head off. 4 nuts and an oil drain line and it's off. Those engines had 3 compression rings, and oil ring, and then another ring about an inch from the bottom on the skirt. Make sure you Mic. the cyl., if it's more than .005 out, it's junk. Trust me on that one. Last i knew, the cyl. for those engines were $750 each. There not a cheap engine to work on, but they are a work horse. Good luck and let us know what you find.


----------



## mwm (Jul 9, 2007)

It doesn't have a valve cover. I'll just have to pull the head off if anything. But, one good thing is I have 2 spare motors for parts. WOO HOO!


----------



## TDunk (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep those spares. I was talking to my old man (use to work on Wisconsons alot) and he said he's seen them get gas down in the crank case and then BOOM, all kind of stuff goes flying. good luck


----------



## Tekko (Jul 9, 2007)

Werent these engines discontinued for a reason ?


----------



## gene1605 (Jul 9, 2007)

*v 4 engine*

WMW T Dunk's father is rite check the oil for gas if the rings are siezed you will get blowby and a big bang if there is gas in the crankcase.


----------



## bushinspector (Jul 9, 2007)

Another quick thing to check is to drain a little oil out of the pan and see if they are any silver, or gold in the bottom. If they are some "gold" flecks it could be brass from a rod bearing/main bearing. The Silver could be from the Piston itself.


----------



## mwm (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been out of town and just got to take the head off and see wha it was. It was a hole in the piston. Now it's time to trade one of my spare pistons with this one. Just wanted to let ya'll know what it was. I've got another post about how the heck do I get the flywhell off......


----------



## Beast12 (Aug 28, 2007)

mwm said:


> Thanks for the advice Tekko and gene1605! I have to admit it was kind of funny when the oil cap blew off. I started looking around on the ground and about 4 or 5 seconds later it landed about 50 feet away! It must have gone WAY up there!



Same thing happened to our old 630A stump grinder with the 30 HP Wisconsin. Scared the crap out of me. I think we ended up having that engine rebuilt about 3 times. Man, that thing was a pile.

I was about 14 years old or so when I used it. Now that I know the proper procedure and maintenance on engines I have to teach my Dad to do them all the time! 

-Matt


----------

